# Heat Soundtrack, Elliot Goldenthal



## jbloom04

Hi all, first thing is i new to the forum so look fwd sharing with you all. :tiphat:

My favourite soundtrack is Heat, if you are not familiar there are several great numbers there. from the main theme, Coffee Shop, Of Separation, Of Helplessness, Ultramarine and the most famous Moby's God Moving Over the Face of Waters to name a few.

Can anyone recommend an old classical composer that is similar to this style:






i have been fishing around for a while for a composer from which this style is closest derived

Thanks

J


----------



## Metairie Road

Quite good. Reminiscent of the early twentieth century English composers; Vaughan-Williams, Holst etc.

The music sounds sythesized though, and a little harsh. Listen to Vaughan-Williams 'London' Symphony or his 'Arctic' symphony and see how a deep brooding melody can sound when played by a real orchestra with all the subtleties of tone and color.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## DeepR

The ending scene of Heat is truly great.


----------

